# Starting a Home Vineyard



## jmac1961 (Jan 25, 2011)

I live in Northern California, in the Sacramento Valley, where it gets really hot during the summer. I am interested in planting some grapes so I can play around and not have to go find grapes. I have been told it is too hot where I live to grow whites, or almost any wine grape. I have some tall trees to the south of my property. I was thinking by planting the vines along the southern edge of my property the vines would get some shade during the day (and not be in the direct sun all day) and that would help make it cooler for them. There is also a small creek along the south side which I thought might help provide some cooling affect. I am looking for any thoughts on this plan or suggestions.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe what I would do in your situation is to check with the vineyards in your area you can do that by doing a search on your internet for vineyards in your area and talk to them about what grape would grow the best in that area they would be the experts for your area


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cooperative extensiona are also a good source of information. University of California should have some really good information on growing grapes in your state.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 25, 2011)

in addition to what others have said......unless your place is hotter than so many places in the mediteranean and parts of the middle east....then i dont think you will have any issues


----------



## jmac1961 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank You for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

